# Say Something Nice



## Mephistopheles

There can be a lot of needless confrontation on this forum at times.

Why, people?! Why?!?! You make my happy-gland cry.

This thread is to become a haven of niceness; an oasis of unconditional love surrounded by a desert of antagonism.

Here's how it works: You each have to say something nice about the person who posted above you. Bonus points are awarded if you say lots of nice things to different people, but give everyone a chance. You'll also get a special prize if you say something nice about a member you openly or secretly hate, but it mustn't be two-faced! Dig deep into your sour hearts and drag to the surface feelings of charity. Set your unbridled generosity upon the world and see how Talk Classical will become a model for world peace.

Now get on with it! If anyone doesn't reply to this, you shall be the first to make the devil's servant weep 

P.S. Anyone who never responds to this thread is ugly and mean.


----------



## Crudblud

But I *am* ugly and mean!

Damn it...

Mephistopheles makes me laugh, and is a fine new addition to the forum.


----------



## Cnote11

Crudblud is easily one of my favorite posters on here. I nearly messaged him today just to tell him that.


----------



## neoshredder

Cnote11 is quite funny.


----------



## kv466

Neoshredder has one of the coolest names here and great taste in music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Who the hell is kv466???


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who the hell is kv466???


Piano Concerto 20 from Mozart listed as kv466. Great Concerto btw.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Piano Concerto 20 from Mozart listed as kv466. Great Concerto btw.


*Who* the hell is kv466???


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Who* the hell is kv466???


ComposerofAvantGarde is a very hard worker and brings up some great discussions.  I should know better than to explain things to you. That's like an insult to your intelligence.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> ComposerofAvantGarde is a very hard worker and brings up some great discussions.  I should know better than to explain things to you. That's like an insult to your intelligence.


Oh yes, how very patronising.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Btw, kv466 is a cool guy with an awesome avatar.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Oh yes, how very patronising.


I'll try to not make that mistake again.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

And neoshredder! The coolest guy around! Would you like some Vivaldi with your heavily distorted guitar? He's the guy to go to.


----------



## Kopachris

I think you're ALL awesome, and feel honored to know you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> I think you're ALL awesome, and feel honored to know you.


Easy way out.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And neoshredder! The coolest guy around! Would you like some Vivaldi with your heavily distorted guitar? He's the guy to go to.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Something nice about jani.........

the only thing I can think of is he's hot. But Mephistopheles is giving him a run for his money.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Something nice about jani.........
> 
> the only thing I can think of is he's hot. But Mephistopheles is giving him a run for his money.


Coag's nose looks kinda like mine.


----------



## Ukko

I like _moody_, partly because he's meaner than a junkyard dog.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> Coag has my nose.


I never said that, I said something more along the lines of you looking like perhaps there was a probability that you could have a nose that looked slightly like mine.


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I never said that, I said something more along the lines of you looking like perhaps there was a probability that you could have a nose that looked slightly like mine.


Then i have to change my statement.


----------



## jani

neoshredder said:


> Cnote11 is quite funny.


Neoshredder is simply cool.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

*jani* is funny and cool.  And his avatar is awesome!


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> I like _moody_, partly because he's meaner than a junkyard dog.


There you go---the rest is humbug!!!


----------



## aleazk

MaestroViolinist is very fun and extroverted. And knows the name of very odd animals, like "quolls".


----------



## jani

MaestroViolinist said:


> *jani* is funny and cool.  And his avatar is awesome!


Thank you Mv, you are very friendly for everyone and cool. 

SEE COAG!! YOU WERE WRONG ABOUT MY AVATAR!


----------



## Hassid

Something nice


----------



## techniquest

Hassid said 'something nice' which is nice in itself. And I bet Buenos Aires is lovely just now


----------



## regressivetransphobe

jani said:


>


Oh man, Christina Aguilera's got some serious guitar chops.

Techniquest has given me a lifetime of devotion and I'm happy to have taken his/her hand in marriage.


----------



## jani

regressivetransphobe said:


> Oh man, Christina Aguilera's got some serious guitar chops.
> 
> Techniquest has given me a lifetime of devotion and I'm happy to have taken his/her hand in marriage.


Do you notice it :lol:.


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> Do you notice it :lol:.


Why does it say Wagner on it? It is very confusing.

jani is always fun and almost never negative. He also knows better than most what the best piece of music ever written is


----------



## jani

Ramako said:


> Why does it say Wagner on it? It is very confusing.
> 
> jani is always fun and almost never negative. He also knows better than most what the best piece of music ever written is


Ramako knows better than most what the best piece of music ever written is, also he is doing a great job about setting up the composers competition.


----------



## Lunasong

Jani has set up one of the better polls: _Amadeus_ vs. _Immortal Beloved_. I've really enjoyed this thread.


----------



## Hassid

techniquest said:


> Hassid said 'something nice' which is nice in itself. And I bet Buenos Aires is lovely just now


I can sure you that you wouldn't want to be in Buenos Aires just now (not never).


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And neoshredder! The coolest guy around! Would you like some Vivaldi with your heavily distorted guitar? He's the guy to go to.


I like this version better due to better quality guitar tone.  Jani is a cool metalhead. MaestroViolinist is friendly and likes great Classical music.


----------



## techniquest

> Techniquest has given me a lifetime of devotion and I'm happy to have taken his/her hand in marriage.


Sadly I have no memory of this marriage nor the devotion therein, but bless you anyway.


----------



## cwarchc

Many illness can be cured by the one medicine of love and compassion. These qualities are the ultimate source of human happiness, and need for them lies at the very core of our being


----------



## Mephistopheles

cwarchc said:


> Many illness can be cured by the one medicine of love and compassion. These qualities are the ultimate source of human happiness, and need for them lies at the very core of our being


Can I get a prescription for that?


----------



## jani

Mephistopheles said:


> Can I get a prescription for that?


I read one of the posts wrong. There used to be a post here.
Please move along sir.


----------



## neoshredder

Partita is a pain in the neck. Sorry. I broke the nice comment cycle.


----------



## Mephistopheles

neoshredder said:


> Partita is a pain in the neck. Sorry. I broke the nice comment cycle.


 Neoshredder, look what you've done to my lovely niceness thread! You must issue a compliment to someone quickly before the world implodes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm waiting for MaestroViolinist to revisit this thread so I don't miss the opportunity.


----------



## cwarchc

cwarchc said:


> Many illness can be cured by the one medicine of love and compassion. These qualities are the ultimate source of human happiness, and need for them lies at the very core of our being


Yes.
I don't want to sound pretentious, but
Open your eyes to what you have
Enjoy every minute as though it's your last one
Live for now
Smile at everyone you can
Dance as though nobody can see you
Every day is 86400 seconds of your life. Make sure you use them wisely - you can't have them back


----------



## Mephistopheles

cwarchc said:


> Open your eyes to what you have


A terminal disease according to this:



cwarchc said:


> Enjoy every minute as though it's your last one


You want me to spend my life weeping at my impending demise?



cwarchc said:


> Live for now


But I'm about to die!



cwarchc said:


> Smile at everyone you can


Will it cure me?



cwarchc said:


> Dance as though nobody can see you


I'm not going to spend my last minute on earth _dancing_!



cwarchc said:


> Every day is 86400 seconds of your life. Make sure you use them wisely - you can't have them back


I've only got 60 seconds left!


----------



## cwarchc

In responce 

Life is a terminal disease - accept it
Dont weep - live fast and enjoy
You never know when - read the above
Yes - next
Why not?
You never know - so you'd better enjoy it


----------



## Mephistopheles

cwarchc said:


> In responce
> 
> Life is a terminal disease - accept it
> Dont weep - live fast and enjoy
> You never know when - read the above
> Yes - next
> Why not?
> You never know - so you'd better enjoy it


In sincerity, I appreciate your sentiment, but I think it is simplistic and near-sighted. There are many wonderful things we all do with our lives that rest on our happy assumption that we'll be alive for another few decades. That is what it is to cultivate a meaningful life - it is to enjoy existence moment-to-moment, _and_ it is to gradually build a sense of worth over a long period of time. If I lived fully and viscerally aware of the fact that I could die any second, I would squander all my opportunities, waste all of my money, and very quickly destroy my future.

Value your life, but don't pretend it's about to end.


----------



## aleazk

I worship Mephistopheles.


lol, that did not sound good.


----------



## Mephistopheles

aleazk said:


> I worship Mephistopheles.
> 
> lol, that did not sound good.


Wonderful! Aleazk, I rather like the look of your soul. Care for a trade?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I worship Mephistopheles even more.


----------



## Mephistopheles

Now, now, boys and girls, I have plenty of deals to go around - there's no need to fight over who gives me their soul first.


----------



## cwarchc

My view is not simplistic or short sighted
In the last 2 weeks I have lost (not the right word, but it will do) 2 friends
One was killed on his bike ride home, the other by a stroke.
Neither of them was 40 years old.
You do NOT know when your time on the planet will end. Your life is now. 
Yes you do need to think of the future, but you may never see it.
You have to accept that you are NOT allocated a guaranteed time slot. Children die, accidents happen.
I don't want to appear morbid.
However people are the only species (as far as we know) that know their time is limited


----------



## cwarchc

Mephistopheles said:


> Now, now, boys and girls, I have plenty of deals to go around - there's no need to fight over who gives me their soul first.


My soul has gone to Tenacious D


----------



## Mephistopheles

cwarchc said:


> My view is not simplistic or short sighted
> In the last 2 weeks I have lost (not the right word, but it will do) 2 friends
> One was killed on his bike ride home, the other by a stroke.
> Neither of them was 40 years old.
> You do NOT know when your time on the planet will end. Your life is now.
> Yes you do need to think of the future, but you may never see it.
> You have to accept that you are NOT allocated a guaranteed time slot. Children die, accidents happen.
> I don't want to appear morbid.
> However people are the only species (as far as we know) that know their time is limited


There are more ways to come to value life than fixating on mortality like we must be all be in a rush to enjoy everything possible. Personally, I just look up at the stars. Making myself feel tiny does wonders for making me appreciate my existence. No thoughts of death required.


----------



## cwarchc

Mortality is a fact
Accept it
Plan your future, look forward to your children and grandchildren (If that fits your plan)
Look to the stars
Go to a large city, and look at the mass of humanity
Where do you fit.
Live your life
Enjoy every minute

(don't take me the wrong way)


----------



## Mephistopheles

I already accept my mortality having nearly died before, and I frequently look at the mass of humanity and am disheartened at the swarm of irrational apes before me.

I value my life, you don't need to tell me how to live it. :tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc

I'm not trying to tell anybody how to live their life
It's a very personal thing.
I too have had 2 near death experiences.
I think that that demonstrates how fragile our existence is.
What I am trying to say, perhaps it's not coming across, is:
ENJOY your life.
Live every moment, as much as you can
Look to the stars
Don't take the ramblings of someone on the internet to heart
Love and compassion are necessities, not luxuries. Without them humanity cannot survive. 
Dalai Lama


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Mephistopheles said:


> I already accept my mortality having nearly died before, and I frequently look at the mass of humanity and am disheartened at the swarm of irrational apes before me.


I wouldn't be so quick to call "the mass of humanity" irrational apes because there are times when most of us seem to be irrational apes to the eye of some distant onlooker.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like SieglindesLicht. She seems to be the only sane Wagnerite on the planet.


----------



## Mephistopheles

cwarchc said:


> ENJOY your life.


I DO. THANK YOU FOR CHECKING ANYWAY.



SiegendesLicht said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to call "the mass of humanity" irrational apes because there are times when most of us seem to be irrational apes to the eye of some distant onlooker.


I would be so quick to make the judgement because I already know I am an irrational ape. We are all irrational apes and it is inescapable. I do not judge others harshly when I call them that, I merely recognise an unfortunate aspect of all our existences which is the cause of so much injustice and suffering.


----------



## neoshredder

Mephistopheles was a great add to this site.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> Mephistopheles was a great add to this site.


Now that's going a little too far.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Mephistopheles said:


> I would be so quick to make the judgement because I already know I am an irrational ape. We are all irrational apes and it is inescapable. I do not judge others harshly when I call them that, I merely recognise an unfortunate aspect of all our existences which is the cause of so much injustice and suffering.


Well, as long as you do not believe yourself to be somehow superior to all of humanity, I think that's fine. 
On the other hand... if human beings always behaved in perfectly rational ways, do you think there would be much less injustice and suffering? I think not, only in this case human injustice towards one another would be based on perfectly logically calculated choices.

PS. It's past 3 AM here. My brains are not working properly any more, so I'm going to bed for now.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like SieglindesLicht. She seems to be the only sane Wagnerite on the planet.


Maybe it's because I have only been a Wagnerite for about two years. We'll see what happens in twenty.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Now that's going a little too far.


ComposerofAvantGarde was an exceptional add to this site. Feel better?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

neoshredder said:


> ComposerofAvantGarde was an exceptional add to this site. Feel better?


Not good enough, Neo. I expect a five thousand word essay on how awesome I am by the time I get back.


----------



## Mephistopheles

SiegendesLicht said:


> PS. It's past 3 AM here. My brains are not working properly any more, so I'm going to bed for now.


Christ! How many do you have?!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

neoshredder said:


> MaestroViolinist is friendly and likes great Classical music.


Thank you neoshredder, and because you share my good taste in Classical music you are awesome. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I <3 MaestroViolinist


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I <3 MaestroViolinist


Well I am speechless. :lol:


----------



## Crudblud

The problem with this kind of thread is that it ends up being a circlejerk between a select few.


----------



## Philip

i hate everyone


----------



## neoshredder

Philip has very diverse taste in music. Crudblud is hip.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip is a classical guitarist which atomatically makes his sex appeal sky high.


----------



## Ravndal

Philip said:


> i hate everyone


aw, thats nice. i like you too ^^


----------



## jani

Ravandal once posted that funny picture of himself what made me laugh.


----------



## Mephistopheles

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I <3 MaestroViolinist


I am jealous and lonely because I <3 ComposerOfAvantGarde


----------



## sospiro

I adore _Mephistofeles_*

* the character in _Faust_ ...

... but I'm sure you're lovely as well


----------



## jani

Lunasong has been the main poster on the Classical music jokes thread, and those jokes have given me a few great laughs.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Thank you for being here, TalkClassical! I'm grateful to have met people passionate about classical music, and to have learned a ton from everyone.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Huilunsoittaja is a fantastic flautist! And I like how she really supports the Russian composers.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MaestroViolinist said:


> Huilunsoittaja is a fantastic flautist! And I like how she really supports the Russian composers.


Thank you Maestra! We females stick together on the internets and give this forum a woman's touch.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

sospiro said:


> I adore _Mephistofeles_*
> 
> * the character in _Faust_ ...
> 
> ... but I'm sure you're lovely as well


My dictionary has Mephistopheles, not Mephistofeles.


----------



## Ondine

I like CoAG. He always has a cool thing to say at any of the TC threads


----------



## Mephistopheles

I think the moderators should say something nice to me after having just banned my IP address! How crude. It seems this is the end of my disguise, succulent friends.

This masquerade has been brought to you courtesy of your devious vampire overlord, *Polednice*. I am never far away.


----------



## Ramako

I had an ip ban when I first arrived where I am now...


----------



## sospiro

Ramako said:


> I had an ip ban when I first arrived where I am now...


I'm sure everyone from Oxford is lovely


----------



## superhorn

There's nobody here I don't like !


----------



## jani

superhorn said:


> There's nobody here I don't like !


LIES! I bet that my weird jokes stir your soul.


----------



## Hassid

I like everyone who like my posts. Suppose the rest are tired of lists of composers/works/players that they don't know or don't care about.


----------



## quack

I love hearing about all those obscure, half forgotten composers and their works that you name. Just a shame that their works are so hard to find these days.

I also really like whoever this person vvv is.


----------



## superhorn

I love weird jokes ! The weirder the better !


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mephistopheles said:


> I think the moderators should say something nice to me after having just banned my IP address! How crude. It seems this is the end of my disguise, succulent friends.
> 
> This masquerade has been brought to you courtesy of your devious vampire overlord, *Polednice*. I am never far away.


Oh no not you again


----------



## neoshredder

Will miss Mephistopheles.


----------



## Renaissance

I like you, lady Mephistopheles  

Is this nice enough ?


----------



## BurningDesire

Renaissance said:


> I like you, lady Mephistopheles
> 
> Is this nice enough ?


Renaissance sometimes makes insightful posts  And has a cool Beethoven avatar ^_^


----------



## Guest

Polednice?

Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Couchie

Polednice! Nice-Poled!


----------



## Crudblud

MacLeod said:


> Polednice?
> 
> Can someone enlighten me?


He was banned before you got here, I think.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mephistopheles, I am quite partial to Brahms. 

Couchie, don't worry my second favourite composer is still Wagner. I haven't heard any Brahms since Tuesday.


----------



## Couchie

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Mephistopheles, I am quite partial to Brahms.
> 
> Couchie, don't worry my second favourite composer is still Wagner. I haven't heard any Brahms since Tuesday.


I was listening to Brahms symphonies yesterday 

Also did you pick up the subtle reference to Parsifal in my last post


----------



## BurningDesire

Couchie said:


> I was listening to Brahms symphonies yesterday
> 
> Also did you pick up the subtle reference to Parsifal in my last post


Couchie is highly skilled at de-railing threads.


----------



## neoshredder

BurningDesire likes to state her opinions as facts.


----------



## BurningDesire

neoshredder said:


> BurningDesire likes to state her opinions as facts.


Not always


----------



## neoshredder

BurningDesire said:


> Not always


True. We all do it from time to time. A bad habit to get into. I'll add a positive now. BurningDesire has good taste in music.


----------



## samurai

I always enjoy Neoshredder's observations about and insights into music, as well as what he likes, in terms of both his classical and non-classical choices.


----------



## BurningDesire

neoshredder said:


> True. We all do it from time to time. A bad habit to get into. I'll add a positive now. BurningDesire has good taste in music.


Thanks neoshredder ^^

Neoshredder's screenname and avatar make me think of Corelli (or Vivaldi?) shredding on an electric guitar, and that is a pretty cool image


----------



## Crudblud

BD is intelligent and strong willed, she is also an inventive composer.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> BD is *intelligent and strong willed*, she is also an inventive composer.


Typical of Scorpio, nothing new.

Crudblud has written some very entertaining music that I enjoy listening to on SoundCloud and is a very fun guy to have around on TC.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

CoAG is very nice, funny and cute.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> CoAG is very nice, funny and cute.


MaestroViolinist is a wonderful human being. She is very kind, intelligent, beautiful and I wouldn't mind being with her forever because I love her. Beat that MV!


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> MaestroViolinist is a wonderful human being. She is very kind, intelligent, beautiful and I wouldn't mind being with her forever because I love her. Beat that MV!


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> BD is intelligent and strong willed, she is also an inventive composer.


*blush* Oh Crudblud...~


----------



## BurningDesire

jani said:


>


Jani is such a romantic X3


----------



## jani

BurningDesire said:


> Jani is such a romantic X3


I am suprised that Couchie haven't noticed anything yet.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> MaestroViolinist is a wonderful human being. She is very kind, intelligent, beautiful and I wouldn't mind being with her forever because I love her. Beat that MV!


Can't be beaten. Top post of thread.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

jani said:


> I am suprised that Couchie haven't noticed anything yet.


Couchie has not, but I have. It's the wrong wedding march, for goodness' sake!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> MaestroViolinist is a wonderful human being. She is very kind, intelligent, beautiful and I wouldn't mind being with her forever because I love her. Beat that MV!


Waiting for a response from MV.


----------



## etkearne

ComposerOfAvantGarde got me to stop using so many block chords in my compositions. And he supports my music. So he's a great guy all around!


----------



## Turangalîla

Evan Kearney always has intelligent, kind, and positive things to say—he is a great addition to the forum.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> MaestroViolinist is a wonderful human being. She is very kind, intelligent, beautiful and I wouldn't mind being with her forever because I love her. Beat that MV!


Thank you ComposerOfAvantGarde, you are too kind. It can't be beaten, I agree with neoshredder, it's the top post of the thread.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Thank you ComposerOfAvantGarde, you are too kind. It can't be beaten, I agree with neoshredder, it's the top post of the thread.


Can you write one just as good?


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerOfAvantGarde is a Romantic. I didn't even know that until this thread.  There needs to be some dissonant notes in there though. We're talking Mendelssohn sounding here.


----------



## quack

You all say such nice things. Do you really believe every one of them?

I love dissonance. :devil:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Can you write one just as good?


Yes, I probably could but I'm not going to. ut:


----------



## millionrainbows

Mephistopheles said:


> There can be a lot of needless confrontation on this forum at times. Why, people?! Why?!?! You make my happy-gland cry.


Ha ha, this is the opposite of what is the norm for internet forums. This forum taps in to a lot of frustration and anger, but "music" is a good example of a "wide open" subject in which there is wide-ranging opinion, and no consensus, or whose identifier ("classical music") is too vague and undefined to explicitly exclude modernists.

Forums are most unified, or "most harmonious" when there is restriction of subject matter, thus agreement, and when used to attract people of like mind, such as political forums for conservatives only, etc.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Millionrainbows is very knowledgable on a wide range I topics (especially twentieth century music) and has excellent taste in music. I love reading stuff says on this forum.


----------



## jani

Coag is the best 15 year old composer i know.


----------



## millionrainbows

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Millionrainbows is very knowledgable on a wide range I topics (especially twentieth century music) and has excellent taste in music. I love reading stuff says on this forum.


Thanks, COAG. I remember somebody saying that you were "just a teenager with a Ligeti fascination," but take it from me, whatever you like now, you will like when you're a 60-year-old man. Screw growing up. I'm gonna go play my electric guitar LOUD and smoke a cigar.


----------



## millionrainbows

Hey! This idea seems to be working! I had no idea I was such a pushover for flattery. I guess The Beatles were right, "All You Need Is Love."


----------



## Couchie

SiegendesLicht has perhaps the best taste in music I have seen on this site, aside from myself.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Couchie has the ramarkable capacity to lighten up many threads with his humour. He had terrific taste in music, almost as good as mine.


----------



## neoshredder

ComposerofAvantGarde likes Ligeti. Nothing else has to be said.


----------



## Guest

Say Something Nice `
I have tried honest but I just can't do it


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who the hell is kv466???


A good guy and a distant cousin of the Earl.


----------



## Cnote11

Moody does a good job at picking out his usernames.


----------



## cwarchc

Real generosity is doing something nice for someone who will never find out.


----------



## Cnote11

I miss Mephistopheles right about now...


----------



## neoshredder

"Say Something Nice" 

Something Nice.


----------



## Guest

moody said:


> A good guy and a distant cousin of the Earl.


Earl Bostic ??


----------



## MaestroViolinist

neoshredder said:


> "Say Something Nice"
> 
> Something Nice.


:lol: 
You lot are all cheating.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I <3 MaestroViolinist


----------



## aleazk

Cnote11 is a great guy who understands my english . He's well-read and I often, if not always, agree with his opinions. He seems to have a very good french. I also agree with his concerns about the decadence of modern society.


----------



## moody

aleazk said:


> Cnote11 is a great guy who understands my english . He's well-read and I often, if not always, agree with his opinions. He seems to have a very good french. I also agree with his concerns about the decadence of modern society.


But I like decadence!


----------



## moody

Andante said:


> Earl Bostic ??


No,no,no---Wild and you know it.


----------



## moody

Cnote11 said:


> I miss Mephistopheles right about now...


Now what has happened?


----------



## moody

Crudblud said:


> The problem with this kind of thread is that it ends up being a circlejerk between a select few.


You mean the gang of four!


----------



## Crudblud

moody said:


> Now what has happened?


Mephistopheles was Polednice.



moody said:


> You mean the gang of four!


I can only think of three.


----------



## Guest

moody said:


> No,no,no---Wild and you know it.


Yeh but Bostic was better you could dance to him and pull the birds


----------



## moody

Crudblud said:


> Mephistopheles was Polednice.
> 
> I can only think of three.


I know but but CNote11 sounds as if he's gone again.


----------

